# craftsman model 247.887791



## cvs070 (4 mo ago)

new guy here, i just picked up the above snow blower for free. 100% it was never used or started...i know it's not a top-of-the-line machine but it does start, runs and does everything very well. I'm told it's MTD manufactured with a powermore engine which i understand is a Honda clone? doesn't seem to be any grease fittings anywhere ..is there anything that i should grease? also, I'm trying to find the year of manufacture, any info about this machine is much appreciated .thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

cvs070 said:


> I'm trying to find the year of manufacture


Looks like it's a 2011...


https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/mtd/craftsman-sears/31-snow-throwers/2011-models/31as32bd799-247-887791-2011/265-su-11-label-map


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice freebie .... brand new, never used .... dont usually get a brand new prestine machine for free


----------



## cvs070 (4 mo ago)

wish i could post a pic or two but i don't have a way to do it... yes it was free, my boss had it in his warehouse and said someone gave it to him years ago and he didn't want it, so i ran with it...i do have a 1972 bolens large frame that i plow snow with but this small snowblower it will sure help with doing the side walks


----------



## cvs070 (4 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Looks like it's a 2011...
> 
> 
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/mtd/craftsman-sears/31-snow-throwers/2011-models/31as32bd799-247-887791-2011/265-su-11-label-map


thanks Tabora for the info


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

cvs070 said:


> wish i could post a pic or two but i don't have a way to do it...


It's pretty easy to do it with this forum software. Do you have the pics on your computer? If so, do you know how to right-click on an image using File Explorer to copy and paste?

By using the Copy option in File Explorer, the forum software now has the image and is ready to be used.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Easy way.
Click the insert image box
go to your picture on the computer and double click on it.
it is in.


----------



## cvs070 (4 mo ago)

i'll try to do the pictures as soon as i get time...one other thing that has me puzzled, the bottom of the machine is wide open, the gear and belt would be exposed to snow, dirt whatever,,,that doesn't seem good to me at all, should i try to make some sort of cover, by the way there doesn't appear to have been a a cover or a way to attach it


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Most belly pans (bottom inspection cover) slide into the frame and then a couple bolts on the back of the frame/housing secure it.

Yes, if you don't have one, you can either order a new one, or just make your own and paint it easy enough. You certainly want to protect the drive/belt area.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

It appears your machine has the dreaded, disposable plastic transmission, these machines did not come with a belly pan.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ahhh ... the dreaded plastic tranny .... shame....


----------



## cvs070 (4 mo ago)

the plastic tranny doesn't sound good, the machine was free, so I have that going for me


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If the tranny goes, you can always play around with it, and probably Frankenstein it into some workable fashion.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Originally wanted a picture of this one cause I was afraid this might be similar to one I fixed up for a neighbor. A 5 22. Hope it is better than that one.


----------

